# LED/ Plasma TV under Rs.50K



## Cool G5 (Jul 16, 2011)

Need a good TV(,LED or PLASMA) in Rs.50K. Requirements : Full HD, 32" or 40", good sound with good picture quality, USB & SD Card Slot, HDMI & PC Connectivity.

Internet connectivity not required i.e. don't need a Smart TV.

Please recommend some models? Also I wish to pair it up with a DTH service, so which is better in Mumbai - Tata Sky, Dish TV, Reliance or any other?


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)

LG Full HD LED LCD & TVs - Model 32LE5500 LED LCD

Try this out. It's an IPS panel with LED back-lighting. Looked excellent to me when I had tried it out.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 18, 2011)

My suggestion for u is go for samsung 5 series LED
there is another option in sony i.e. ex520 series.
I m also personally planning to buy samsung LED 5 series 32" as samsung seems to me better than sony
Samsng 5 series 32" i.e. 32D5000 is available for 38k in delhi with a free HD DTH connection i.e. setup box and dish(but dont remember whether it was of dish tv or tata sky)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I went with Samsung UA32D5000. Thank you.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^
how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got it for Rs.38K. The actual MRP at Vijay Sales was Rs.43K, got a discount of Rs.35K on exchange of old TV & further on some bargain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> Got it for Rs.38K. The actual MRP at Vijay Sales was Rs.43K, got a discount of Rs.35K on exchange of old TV & further on some bargain.



Congrats...post some pics


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sure. I also plan to review it & so the review will include the pics. Thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> Sure. I also plan to review it & so the review will include the pics. Thank you.



Yup..that wud be nice


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> Got it for Rs.38K. The actual MRP at Vijay Sales was Rs.43K, got a discount of Rs.35K on exchange of old TV & further on some bargain.



If u exchanged ur tv and then got this price then I think u paid a lil more coz I went to next store in dwarka,delhi and after bargaining he was giving it to me for 38.4K and when I contacted efuture store in pitampura and told them that I m getting it for 38K then they said they can give me a quite better price if I will buy from them but I couldn't visit their store as I didn't got time, but will buy from next only in few days and will do some more bargaining with them 

And I m eagerly waiting for your review.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, a bit over priced. I too felt so. In Mumbai, its just loot especially at such franchise stores.


----------

